# Plastisol Newby Problem!



## rockerdude (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys I have just started with a Pheonix Phire press! I got my 1 color spot transfers from F&M. After doing my first batch of t-shirts and sweat pants, the next day I noticed that they were "cracking" all over?
I had the heat and time set right, but wasn't sure about the pressure. It's just got the knob and no readout!
I tightened the knob and re-pressed the garments and they seem to be doing ok now! The transfers call for 60psi? How do I judge that on my machine without the readout?

Oh yeah, F&M are awesome! They walked me through the whole process and got me everything that I needed Over nighted to Indy and I got my product out on time!
Now just have to figure out what I did wrong. I've seen people say that they go a little longer and hotter than recomended?? Is this maybe the problem I'm having or is is just a pressure issue?
They are going on 5.3oz Gildans and the Gildan Heavy Sweats.
Thanks for all of the informative post!
Danny


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have no idea. My Phoenixphire has a digital readout, I just leave it on 6 or 7.


----------



## D&T (Apr 9, 2009)

With Manual machines there is an easy test to see if you have enough pressure. Put a $1 bill onto the platen and close the machine. If you can pull the bill out of the machine, there is not enough pressure. If not, you have enough! Increased heat won't help but sometimes time does. If you are set to 385 degrees for 8-10 seconds, you have enough heat and time for any hot split transfer out there (too much in some cases but those would have special printing instructions). Try the $1 test. My guess is pressure is your issue.


----------



## rockerdude (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! I pressed them at 325 deg. for 7 seconds. I have spoke with Courtney at F&M and she suggested raising the temp up 5-10 degrees! I will see how this works out.

Heres another stupid question for ya....
Should I be able to "see" the patern of the shirt through the transfer after pressing? On some I can and some I can't?
Thanks again!
You guys rock!


----------



## D&T (Apr 9, 2009)

You are way too cold! 385 degrees for 8 sec is my recommendation. I also am not sure what you mean by seeing the pattern through the transfer. My instinct is that no, you shouldn't but I'd have to see a pic of what you mean to be sure.


----------



## rockerdude (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks! I give that temp and time a try.
By pattern, I mean the texture of the tee shirt. (the little grooves)


----------



## D&T (Apr 9, 2009)

From the knitting? I would definately say no. Now, you mentioned F&M. I have heard nothing but good things about them but admittadly have never used them.


----------



## rockerdude (Apr 11, 2009)

The people at F&M are awesome! They have been 150% on it. Super nice people to deal with and got me my order in a hurry with no issues! I have been dealing with Jodi and Courney and won't go anywhere else if the service stays like this!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

rockerdude said:


> Thanks! I give that temp and time a try.


I would suggest sticking with what F&M recommends. 385 is way too hot for their athletic transfers. I've accidentally pressed some at 355 and they were okay but they didn't look quite as opaque.

I press the athletic transfers at 330 for 7 seconds with my pressure set to 6.


----------

